# Stereo: Neuer Teaser zeigt "Sex"



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stereo: Neuer Teaser zeigt "Sex"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stereo: Neuer Teaser zeigt "Sex"


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2014)

hihi, da will wohl jemand den agent provocateur spielen.  



Spoiler



ich wette, es klappt *popcornhol*


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hihi, da will wohl jemand den agent provocateur spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gib mal her, nach dem letzten könnte das echauffieren wieder Lustig werden


----------



## Mothman (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GSGALAXY (6. Mai 2014)

Wie bekommt man Jemanden in einen deutschen Film ? Ganz einfach, es muss viel Sex und Nacktes darin vorkommen ... (Kosten dürfen die Filme ja auch nix).


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2014)

GSGALAXY schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man Jemanden in einen deutschen Film ? Ganz einfach, es muss viel Sex und Nacktes darin vorkommen ... (Kosten dürfen die Filme ja auch nix).


 Ich kann jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das jetzt speziell bei *deutschen* Filmen so sein sollte.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das jetzt speziell bei *deutschen* Filmen so sein sollte.


 
Weil die Leute bei Filmen aus anderen Ländern auch ohne Sexszenen ins Kino gelockt werden können.

90% der deutschen Filme bestehen aus zweitklassigen Schauspielern, die unter drittklassigen Regisseuren eine viertklassiges Drehbuch abspulen, dessen Originalvorlage nicht selten erstklassig war.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Weil die Leute bei Filmen aus anderen Ländern auch ohne Sexszenen ins Kino gelockt werden können.
> 
> 90% der deutschen Filme bestehen aus zweitklassigen Schauspielern, die unter drittklassigen Regisseuren eine viertklassiges Drehbuch abspulen, dessen Originalvorlage nicht selten erstklassig war.


 
Ja, klar, sieht man bei Filmen wie das Boot, Lola Rennt, Knocking und Heavens Door ganz genau. Absoluter Billig Schund. 

Diese Liste könnte man beliebig fortsetzen und die Besten habe ich wohl noch gar nicht erwähnt, aber generalisiere ruhig weiter und mach Dich durch idiotische Kommentare weiterhin zum Affen


----------



## Odin333 (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, klar, sieht man bei Filmen wie das Boot, Lola Rennt, Knocking und Heavens Door ganz genau.


Schön, die hatte ja auch allesammt einen enormen internationalen Erfolg.



Vordack schrieb:


> Diese Liste könnte man beliebig fortsetzen und die Besten habe ich wohl noch gar nicht erwähnt


Nein, die hast du nicht erwähnt. z.B. Das weisse Band, das zu den höchstens 10% der Ausnahmen gehört, die ich auch erwähnt habe.



Vordack schrieb:


> aber generalisiere ruhig weiter und mach Dich durch idiotische Kommentare weiterhin zum Affen


Hätte ich gesagt, dass alle deutschen Fillme scheisse sind, hätte ich generalisiert. Das habe ich aber nicht getan.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Weil die Leute bei Filmen aus anderen Ländern auch ohne Sexszenen ins Kino gelockt werden können.


Aha. _American Pie, Basic Instinct, Wild Things, 9 1/2 Wochen, Eyes wide Shut, Species_ - um nur mal eine Handvoll der naheliegendsten Gegenbeispiele zu nennen.

Und_ Pamela Anderson, Angelina Jolie, Sharon Stone, Scarlett Johannsen_ undundund sind natürlich alle *ausschliesslich *wegen ihrem künstlerischen Talent so erfolgreich. 


Und dann gibt's da ja noch die Frage: Wann ist ein Film ein *deutscher *Film?
Sind beispielsweise _Der Name der Rose, Die Bourne Verschwörung, Inglorious Basterds, Cloud Atlas, Resident Evil_ oder _Equilibrium _"deutsche Filme"?
Die wurden ja immerhin alle von deutschen Filmfirmen (co)produziert.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. _American Pie, Basic Instinct, Wild Things, 9 1/2 Wochen, Eyes wide Shut, Species_ - um nur mal eine Handvoll der naheliegendsten Gegenbeispiele zu nennen.


Toll, du hast also nicht verstanden, was GSGALAXY eigentlich sagen wollte.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und_ Pamela Anderson, Angelina Jolie, Sharon Stone, Scarlett Johannsen_ undundund sind natürlich alle *ausschliesslich *wegen ihrem künstlerischen Talent so erfolgreich.


Es ging nie darum, dass Sex nicht "sellen" würde. Es geht darum, dass GSGALAXY meinte, dass deutsche Filme auf Sexszenen angewiesen sind, um Zuschauer in die Kinos zu locken. Amerikanische Flachwasserfilme ersetzten die Sexszenen gerne durch aufwendig produzierte Effekte.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und dann gibt's da ja noch die Frage: Wann ist ein Film ein *deutscher *Film?
> Sind beispielsweise _Der Name der Rose, Die Bourne Verschwörung, Inglorious Basterds, Cloud Atlas, Resident Evil_ oder _Equilibrium _"deutsche Filme"?
> Die wurden ja immerhin alle von deutschen Filmfirmen (co)produziert.


Am ehesten kannst du dich an die Originalvertonung hatlen. Originalvertonung = Englisch = kein deutscher Film.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Toll, du hast also nicht verstanden, was GSGALAXY eigentlich sagen wollte.
> Es ging nie darum, dass Sex nicht "sellen" würde. Es geht darum, dass GSGALAXY meinte, dass deutsche Filme auf Sexszenen angewiesen sind, um Zuschauer in die Kinos zu locken. Amerikanische Flachwasserfilme ersetzten die Sexszenen gerne durch aufwendig produzierte Effekte.


Das dürfte in der amerikanischen Prüderie begründet liegen, da dort a) sämtliche "fuck"s mit "make love"s schlecht nachsynchronisiert werden (wurden?) und b) Filme mit entsprechenden Szenen daher in USA wahrscheinlich eher in der Porno Abteilung landen und ggfalls gar nicht international vertrieben werden.

Ich hingegen bin noch nie wegen einer enthaltenen Sexszene ins Kino gegangen.
Und die Sexszenen in Kinofilmen, die ich qualitativ ansprechend finde, stammen ausnahmslos aus ausländischen Filmen.

Daß deutsche Sexszenen irgendeinen besonderen Reiz haben sollen, der einen ins Kino lockt, kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen.



> Am ehesten kannst du dich an die Originalvertonung halten. Originalvertonung = Englisch = kein deutscher Film.


 Also theoretisch könnte ein von Deutschen geschriebener Film, mit deutschen Schauspielern, in Deutschland gedreht, von deutschen Filmfirmen finanziert und produziert, ein "englischer" Film sein, nur und ausschliesslich deshalb, weil die (deutschen) Schauspieler darin Englisch reden? 

Sind Stummfilme dann nationslos?


----------



## Odin333 (6. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also theoretisch könnte ein von Deutschen geschriebener Film, mit deutschen Schauspielern, in Deutschland gedreht, von deutschen Filmfirmen finanziert und produziert, ein "englischer" Film sein, nur und ausschliesslich deshalb, weil die (deutschen) Schauspieler darin Englisch reden?
> 
> Sind Stummfilme dann nationslos?



Ich habe geschrieben "am ehesten" kann man sich daran orientieren. Nur weil eine deutsche Produktionsfirma sich an den Kosten eines Films beteiligt, bedeutet das nicht, dass der Film deutsch ist. MS ist ja auch kein deutsches Unternehmen, weil es deutsche Aktionäre hat.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2014)

"Aktionär" und "Produktionsfirma" ist doch ein erheblicher Unterschied.

Es geht mir gerade darum, aufzuzeigen, daß einige Filme, die man spontan unter "amerikanisch" einordnen würde, weder deutsch, noch amerikanisch, sondern internationale Koproduktionen sind, die daher gar keine "typisch (nicht-)deutschen" Sexszenen haben können.


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, klar, sieht man bei Filmen wie das Boot, Lola Rennt, Knocking und Heavens Door ganz genau. Absoluter Billig Schund.
> 
> Diese Liste könnte man beliebig fortsetzen und die Besten habe ich wohl noch gar nicht erwähnt, aber generalisiere ruhig weiter und mach Dich durch idiotische Kommentare weiterhin zum Affen


 
Dabei ist das Boot voll der Porno!
"It´s Long, Hard and full of Seamen"


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2014)

Wieso weren hier gefühlt nur Filem beworben bei denen es sich irgendwie um Sex dreht?  Waren da nicht 3 oder mehr in den letzten Wochen?

Nymphoirgendwas
Der letzte Woche
Dieser?

Kommen gar keine anderen Filme mehr raus?


----------



## LSD-Goat (6. Mai 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Kommen gar keine anderen Filme mehr raus?


Die bieten nicht genug, die arme PCGames Redaktion muss ja mit irgendwas ihre Brötchen verdienen, da bringt man auch gerne den niveaulosen Mist an den Mann und kann das auch noch super rechtfertigen 

Ich frage mich bloß ob sie beim bewerten von schlechten Spielen ebenfalls den Grundsatz vertreten, würde die eine oder andere Wertung der Vergangenheit ebenfalls gut rechtfertigen 

Die "kleinen Gefälligkeiten" der Publisher könnte man so auch mit gutem Gewissen annehmen


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2014)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Die bieten nicht genug, die arme PCGames Redaktion muss ja mit irgendwas ihre Brötchen verdienen, da bringt man auch gerne den niveaulosen Mist an den Mann und kann das auch noch super rechtfertigen
> 
> Ich frage mich bloß ob sie beim bewerten von schlechten Spielen ebenfalls den Grundsatz vertreten, würde die eine oder andere Wertung der Vergangenheit ebenfalls gut rechtfertigen
> 
> Die "kleinen Gefälligkeiten" der Publisher könnte man so auch mit gutem Gewissen annehmen


 
Du weißt schon das Unterstellungen strafbar sind?
Mal abgesehen davon dass das Totschlagargument Bestechung auch eh nur von den Trollen kommt die keine Argumente haben warum eine Wertung falsch sei und sich damit selbst disqualifizieren, nicht dass das auswirkung hätte auf das posten, wäre ja schön blöd wenn man auf Valide Gegenargumente, dem pochen auf *richtige *Argumente oder Selbstreflexion achten würde


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Unterstellungen strafbar sind?
> Mal abgesehen davon dass das Totschlagargument Bestechung auch eh nur von den Trollen kommt die keine Argumente haben warum eine Wertung falsch sei und sich damit selbst disqualifizieren, nicht dass das auswirkung hätte auf das posten, wäre ja schön blöd wenn man auf Valide Gegenargumente, dem pochen auf *richtige *Argumente oder Selbstreflexion achten würde



Ich weiss nicht wieso dieses Argument immer und immer wieder ausgekramt wird, es ist so hahnebüchen, dass ich gar keine Lust habe zu erklären warum....


----------



## Amboss (6. Mai 2014)

Und wir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Wurde in anderen Threads schon breitgetreten und der Thread ist auch eigentlich Kommentare zu dem Video. Würde sagen, dabei bleiben wir.


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wieso dieses Argument immer und immer wieder ausgekramt wird, es ist so hahnebüchen, dass ich gar keine Lust habe zu erklären warum....


 
Ich glaube das kann man mit dem funktionierenden Totschlagargument erklären: Es sind Trolle und Trolle sind nicht kreativ



Amboss schrieb:


> Und wir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Wurde in anderen Threads schon breitgetreten und der Thread ist auch eigentlich Kommentare zu dem Video. Würde sagen, dabei bleiben wir.


 
Ich frage mich ja was das für ein komisches ... Kleidungsstück(rest) ist das die am Ende "an" hat


----------

